# 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 for sale



## Goldeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I will be selling my truck in a few days and I figured I'd see if there's any interest on here before I post an ad on KSL. Here are some specs:

-Model year: 2000
-Color: Silver
-Mileage: 165,000
-Automatic Transmission
-V8 engine
-2WD
-Quad cab with suicide doors
-Full size bed with Rhino Lining
-Fifth wheel hitch
-Sliding rear window
-Power windows/locks
-Power seat
-AM/FM radio and CD player

The truck runs well. The serpentine belt and the fuel pump have been replaced within the last few years. The truck has been well-maintained while I have owned it, and has received regular oil changes.

No one has ever smoked inside this truck. I don't eat in it either, and I keep it clean. The interior is in fair condition, with a cracked dashboard (which is typical of dodge trucks from this time period) and some wear on the center console.

The front tires are in excellent shape, but the rear tires will need to be replaced fairly soon. Paint is in good shape. I'll post some pictures in the next day or two.

I'm still doing some research to determine how much I ought to ask for it, but feel free to PM me with questions or an offer.


----------



## Goldeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

Apologies for the delay. Here are a few pictures.

I also forgot to mention one important piece of information. The heater works fine, but the air conditioning does not work.

Blue book says I should be able to get ~$3100 for it. Owing to the condition of the dash, rear tires, and air conditioning, I'm asking $2400. I am open to offers.

Send a PM if interested. I'll post it on KSL in a day or two if I don't get some interest here.


----------



## Goldeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

Located in West Jordan.


----------



## Goldeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

Ad is up on KSL:

https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/3200097?ad_cid=33


----------



## Goldeneye (Dec 12, 2014)

SOLD

I finally sold it, after much pain and negotiation. Trying to sell a 2WD truck in Utah is like trying to sell a snowmobile in a desert.


----------

